# Tivo mini & POE



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

It might be nice where outlets are limited to have the Tivo mini operate on Power Over Ethernet.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Very interesting thought. I'd be curious to know what the power requirements for a Mini are versus what a typical POE injector or switch can provide. And what it would cost in extra hardware in the mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Aren't most POE injectors limited to like USB type amps/volts? The Mini power supply is 12v/1a


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Most POE is 40vdc. Some POE is 12vdc.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

PoE can do almost 13Watts, so the total power is not an issue.

There's a part list and schematic here:
https://cds.linear.com/docs/en/demo-board-manual/dc1145bf.pdf

Or buy Off the shelf:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CFATQK


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Aren't there little boxes you can buy that split out the POE and convert them to standard sized plugs? I think my Dad uses something like that for his Ethernet cameras.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Ya, I linked to a TP-Link. 
12V @ 1A seems to be the upper limit.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

In what Tivo Mini setup situation would power outlets be limited? 

I'm having a hard time with that one. I mean a simple 2-outlet power strip gives you another outlet. A Mini has to be hooked up to a tv so there is an outlet by the tv already.

.....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah since the Mini needs a TV anyway, and the TV needs power, it does seem hard to imagine where this would be useful.


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

I ordered POE splitters and tried them on a couple of Tivo minis. It does indeed work.










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077982XCS

Pluses:
Removes wall wart and wire
Since POE switch is on a battery backup, momentary power drop won't reboot mini

Minuses:
$8

*ETA: After installing 2 of these, they actually do NOT work. They power up the mini. They light up, and you can browse and select shows from the TiVo boxes. However trying to play a show gives a network error V112.*


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just people know, in this case POE is Power over Internet:

【Multiple Protection】*Power over Ethernet* IEEE 802.3af/at compliant, compatible with DC voltage 44-57V standard POE switches, overvoltage protection, short-circuit protection and overcurrent protection, it is more safe.


----------

